
The Seamus Heaney Experience - apollinaire
https://www.drb.ie/essays/the-seamus-heaney-experience
======
GEBBL
Incredible poet. This poem is so sad:

Mid-Term Break BY SEAMUS HEANEY I sat all morning in the college sick bay
Counting bells knelling classes to a close. At two o'clock our neighbours
drove me home.

In the porch I met my father crying— He had always taken funerals in his
stride— And Big Jim Evans saying it was a hard blow.

The baby cooed and laughed and rocked the pram When I came in, and I was
embarrassed By old men standing up to shake my hand

And tell me they were 'sorry for my trouble'. Whispers informed strangers I
was the eldest, Away at school, as my mother held my hand

In hers and coughed out angry tearless sighs. At ten o'clock the ambulance
arrived With the corpse, stanched and bandaged by the nurses.

Next morning I went up into the room. Snowdrops And candles soothed the
bedside; I saw him For the first time in six weeks. Paler now,

Wearing a poppy bruise on his left temple, He lay in the four-foot box as in
his cot. No gaudy scars, the bumper knocked him clear.

A four-foot box, a foot for every year.

------
discreteevent
And some time make the time to drive out west

Into County Clare, along the Flaggy Shore,

In September or October, when the wind

And the light are working off each other

So that the ocean on one side is wild

With foam and glitter, and inland among stones

The surface of a slate-grey lake is lit

By the earthed lightning of a flock of swans,

Their feathers roughed and ruffling, white on white,

Their fully grown headstrong-looking heads

Tucked or cresting or busy underwater.

Useless to think you’ll park and capture it

More thoroughly. You are neither here nor there,

A hurry through which known and strange things pass

As big soft buffetings come at the car sideways

And catch the heart off guard and blow it open.

